# Αλληλεγγύη στον Julian Assange και στη WikiLeaks



## Costas (Dec 9, 2010)

Συλλογή υπογραφών

The massive campaign of intimidation against WikiLeaks is sending a chill through free press advocates everywhere.

Legal experts say WikiLeaks has likely broken no laws. Yet top US politicians have called it a terrorist group and commentators have urged assassination of its staff. The organization has come under massive government and corporate attack, but WikiLeaks is only publishing information provided by a whistleblower. And it has partnered with the world's leading newspapers (NYT, Guardian, Spiegel etc) to carefully vet the information it publishes.

The massive extra-judicial intimidation of WikiLeaks is an attack on democracy. We urgently need a public outcry for freedom of the press and expression. Sign the petition to stop the crackdown and forward this email to everyone -- let's get to 1 million voices and take out full page ads in US newspapers this week!

http://www.avaaz.org/en/wikileaks_petition/?vl

WikiLeaks isn't acting alone -- it's partnered with the top newspapers in the world (New York Times, The Guardian, Der Spiegel, etc) to carefully review 250,000 US diplomatic cables and remove any information that it is irresponsible to publish. Only 800 cables have been published so far. Past WikiLeaks publications have exposed government-backed torture, the murder of innocent civilians in Iraq and Afghanistan, and corporate corruption.

The US government is currently pursuing all legal avenues to stop WikiLeaks from publishing more cables, but the laws of democracies protect freedom of the press. The US and other governments may not like the laws that protect our freedom of expression, but that's exactly why it's so important that we have them, and why only a democratic process can change them.

Reasonable people can disagree on whether WikiLeaks and the leading newspapers it's partnered with are releasing more information than the public should see. Whether the releases undermine diplomatic confidentiality and whether that's a good thing. Whether WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange has the personal character of a hero or a villain. But none of this justifies a vicious campaign of intimidation to silence a legal media outlet by governments and corporations. Click below to join the call to stop the crackdown:

http://www.avaaz.org/en/wikileaks_petition/?vl

Ever wonder why the media so rarely gives the full story of what happens behind the scenes? This is why - because when they do, governments can be vicious in their response. And when that happens, it's up to the public to stand up for our democratic rights to a free press and freedom of expression. Never has there been a more vital time for us to do so.

With hope,
Ricken, Emma, Alex, Alice, Maria Paz and the rest of the Avaaz team.

SOURCES:

Law experts say WikiLeaks in the clear (ABC)
http://www.abc.net.au/worldtoday/content/2010/s3086781.htm

WikiLeaks are a bunch of terrorists, says leading U.S. congressman (Mail Online)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-says-leading-US-congressman-Peter-King.html

Cyber guerrillas can help US (Financial Times)
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d3dd7c40-ff15-11df-956b-00144feab49a.html#axzz17QvQ4Ht5

Amazon drops WikiLeaks under political pressure (Yahoo)
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101201/tc_afp/usdiplomacyinternetwikileakscongressamazon

"WikiLeaks avenged by hacktivists" (PC World):
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...payback_wikileaks_avenged_by_hacktivists.html

US Gov shows true control over Internet with WikiLeaks containment (Tippett.org)
http://www.tippett.org/2010/12/us-gov-shows-true-control-over-internet-with-wikileaks-containment/

US embassy cables culprit should be executed, says Mike Huckabee (The Guardian)
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/dec/01/us-embassy-cables-executed-mike-huckabee

WikiLeaks ditched by MasterCard, Visa. Who's next? (The Christian Science Monitor)
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation...iLeaks-ditched-by-MasterCard-Visa.-Who-s-next

Assange's Interpol Warrant Is for Having Sex Without a Condom (The Slatest)
http://slatest.slate.com/id/2276690/


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2010)

Άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο:
Julian Assange extradition attempt an uphill struggle, says specialist


----------



## jglenis (Dec 9, 2010)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πόσο χαμηλά μπορεί να πέσει η πέοπαλ; Βέβαια, όσοι δοκιμάσαμε (και μετανιώσαμε) ξέρουμε ότι είναι σιχαμερά σκουλήκια φασιστικής ιδιοσυγκρασίας, οπότε καμία έκπληξη. Α Γ Π ( το Α δεν είναι Ανδρέας, είναι Άι, τα υπόλοιπα τα μαντεύετε). 

Ο πρώτος παγκόσμιος κυβερνοπόλεμος γίνεται μεταξύ ανθρωποειδών vermicelli και ελεύθερων ανθρώπων. Ας ελπίσουμε για μια φορά να μην κυριαρχήσουν τα vermicelli.


----------



## meidei (Dec 9, 2010)

Εδώ το Έμαζοουν, αφού πρώτα αρνηθεί το hosting στο Wikileaks, μετά βγάζει τα έγγραφα του στο κλαρί.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...e=1&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



> Product Description
> The batch of 250,000 US classified documents released by WikiLeaks to several news outlets, some of whose content was made public Sunday, sheds new light on the sordid nature of American imperialist intrigue and conspiracy around the globe.
> 
> The Author will analyze the documents more thoroughly in a subsequent article, but "highlights" published by the Guardian and the New York Times are revealing.
> ...


.

Ε ρε γελοιότητες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Σημειώστε τους νεολογισμούς, θα τους βλέπουμε συχνά:

*hacktivism* = χακτιβισμός
*hacktivist* = χακτιβιστής


----------



## jglenis (Dec 9, 2010)

> Σημειώστε τους νεολογισμούς, θα τους βλέπουμε συχνά:
> 
> hacktivism = χακτιβισμός
> hacktivist = χακτιβιστής


Όσο πιο συχνά τους βλέπουμε και τους ακούμε τόσο καλύτερα...



> Εδώ το Έμαζοουν, αφού πρώτα αρνηθεί το hosting στο Wikileaks, μετά βγάζει τα έγγραφα του στο κλαρί.


Καλά, και Amazon ποτέ ξανά (ebay επίσης, είναι η ίδια συμμορία με την πέοπαλ).

Δείτε και αυτό.

Παραθέτω απόσπασμα:

Anonymous member Coldblood told the BBC that he did not understand how firms such as Visa and Mastercard have decided that Wikileaks is illegal.

"We feel that they have bowed to government pressure. They say Wikileaks broke their terms and conditions but *they accept payments from groups such as the Klu Klux Klan*," he told the BBC.

ΥΓ Νόμιζα πως ήταν Ku Klux Klan...


----------



## meidei (Dec 9, 2010)

Ας συνεχίσουμε να υπενθυμίζουμε ότι δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία καταδικαστική απόφαση εις βάρος του Wikileaks την στιγμή που γράφονται αυτές οι γραμμές, άρα όταν οι εταιρίες επικαλούνται αυτόν τον λόγο για τις ενέργειες τους να έχουμε επίγνωση του ότι μας κοροϊδεύουν απροκάλυπτα. 
---
Εδώ γίνεται προσπάθεια οργάνωσης και μετάφρασης των τηλεγραφημάτων στα Ελληνικά, από εθελοντές, κάτω από την φιλοξενία του in.gr.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2010)

Το τρομερό μυστικό που αποκάλυψε το WikiLeaks (Καθημερινή)

Tου Πετρου Παπακωνσταντινου

Στις 21 Ιανουαρίου της χρονιάς που φεύγει, η Χίλαρι Κλίντον εκφώνησε στην Ουάσιγκτον σημαντική ομιλία για την ελευθερία στο Διαδίκτυο, που ερμηνεύθηκε ως έμμεση επίθεση εναντίον της Κίνας. Στον απόηχο της διένεξης ανάμεσα στην κινεζική κυβέρνηση και την Google, η Αμερικανίδα υπουργός Εξωτερικών εγκωμίασε «τα δίκτυα πληροφόρησης, που βοηθούν τους πολίτες αυταρχικών καθεστώτων να ανακαλύψουν καινούργιες αλήθειες και να καταστήσουν υπόλογες τις κυβερνήσεις τους». Δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι λίγους μήνες αργότερα αυτά τα λόγια θα επέστρεφαν, ως δριμύ κατηγορώ, εναντίον της δικής της κυβέρνησης, ύστερα από τον καταιγισμό των διώξεων εναντίον του WikiLeaks και του ιδρυτή του, Τζούλιαν Ασάντζ. Ακόμη και αν αποδειχθεί τελικά ότι ο 39χρονος Αυστραλός υπήρξε ένοχος σεξουαλικών αδικημάτων (πράγμα για το οποίο δικαιούται κανείς να αμφιβάλλει), είναι βέβαιο ότι τα αλυσιδωτά πλήγματα εναντίον του WikiLeaks από εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών στο Ιντερνετ σαν την Amazon και από πιστωτικές φίρμες τύπου Vista, Mastercard και PayPal, αποτελούν πολιτικά κατευθυνόμενες απόπειρες στραγγαλισμού των κυβερνοπειρατών. Τα ίδια ακριβώς επιχειρήματα που χρησιμοποιεί το Πολιτικό Γραφείο του ΚΚ Κίνας εναντίον αντικαθεστωτικών -κρατική ασφάλεια, εθνική προδοσία- γίνονται η σημαία της ισχυρότερης δυτικής δημοκρατίας εναντίον του Ασάντζ, ο οποίος μάλιστα δεν είναι καν υπήκοος της χώρας που υποτίθεται ότι «προδίδει».

[...]​Ξεχώρισα το παρακάτω:
Για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο υπάρχει άλλο ένα, πραγματικά πελώριο μυστικό, που δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι μπορούμε να το αντέξουμε: Η αποκάλυψη ότι ο κόσμος είναι περίπου όπως τον ξέρουμε! Με μικρούς, ανασφαλείς ηγέτες επικεφαλής μεγάλων δημοκρατιών, με θεοσεβούμενους σεΐχηδες που ξεφαντώνουν με σεξουαλικά όργια, με ένα κινεζικό οικονομικό θαύμα στηριγμένο σε «αυτοσχέδιους» κρατικούς προϋπολογισμούς και με αρχιαπατεώνες επικεφαλής μεγάλων οικονομικών ιδρυμάτων. Η απομάγευση του κόσμου φτάνει στο αποκορύφωμά της και δεν αφήνει χώρο για κρυμμένες αλήθειες, συνωμοσίες και αναπάντεχες καταστάσεις: Χάρη στην τρομακτική διάχυση των πληροφοριών, παρακολουθούμε κι εμείς αυτούς που μας παρακολουθούν, ξέρουμε περίπου τα ίδια με τους ειδικούς και το μόνο ερώτημα είναι αν μπορούμε να διαχειριστούμε την τόση γνώση.

Το WikiLeaks μάς έμαθε πάνω απ' όλα ότι ο κόσμος είναι περίπου αυτός που ξέρουμε. Το ερώτημα που απομένει αναπάντητο είναι τι θα κάνουμε μ' αυτόν τον κόσμο.​


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2010)

Το θέμα μας στην εκπομπή του Colbert. Έβγαλε και τον Daniel Ellsberg των Pentagon Papers της εποχής του πολέμου του Βιετνάμ, ο οποίος λέει το σωστό ότι αν υπήρχαν διαρροές το 2003 σε σχέση με το Ιράκ ίσως θα είχανε αποφύγει τον πόλεμο. Εξαιρετικά δύσκολο και απίθανο μου φαίνεται αυτό, αλλά καλό σαν ιδανικό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

US Subpoenas Twitter Account, Wikileaks Says (NYT)

"If the Iranian government was to attempt to coercively obtain this information from journalists and activists of foreign nations, human rights groups around the world would speak out," he [Julian Assange] said in a statement.

"It appears that Twitter, as a matter of policy, does the right thing in wanting to inform their users when one of these comes in," Gonggrijp said. "Heaven knows how many places have received similar subpoenas and just quietly submitted all they had on me."


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2011)

Πάλι ο Daniel Ellsberg, αλλά και στοιχεία για την απομόνωση στα κελιά των αμερικανικών φυλακών, με αφορμή τον Bradley Manning (που διανύει τον 7ο μήνα σε 23ωρη απομόνωση): 

Here's an excerpt from a recent interview Daniel Ellsberg gave to Antiwar.com's radio arm:

Now, more than that, of course, I was – they’re searching now for a law with which to indict Assange for what he did, and of course Assange’s role is that essentially of the New York Times in the case of the Pentagon Papers or of WikiLeaks. There really is no basis in law that they’re going to find that can nail or can entrap or indict Assange that doesn’t apply to the New York Times exactly as well, since they have put out these clearly classified documents to the public.

In fact, they’ve made the choice, along with the other four newspapers, Le Monde, Der Spiegel, The Guardian, and El Pais in Spain – they made the choice so far which documents in this Cablegate series to put out. Assange has put out on his own website essentially only those, with a few exceptions, but almost entirely those that have been chosen to be referred to or put out by these mainstream newspapers.

So there is no judicial basis, no legal basis, for charging Assange with anything that doesn’t apply equally well to the New York Times, and it’s clear that the administration is not anxious to get in a legal fight with the New York Times. So they’re trying to distinguish Assange not only from me and the Pentagon Papers, but from the New York Times, and that’s really pretty impossible to do.

Για την απομόνωση στις φυλακές, με την ευκαιρία της περίπτωσης Manning:

An article by Jean Casella and James Ridgway from their site Solitary Watch, via Counterpunch, puts Manning's treatment in a sobering perspective:

For the past few weeks, progressive online media sources have been alive with outrage against the conditions in which accused Wikileaker Bradley Manning is being held. Manning is in 23-hour-a-day solitary confinement at a Marine brig in Quantico, Virginia, denied sunlight, exercise, possessions, and all but the most limited contact with family and friends. He has now been in isolation for more than seven months. The cruel and inhuman conditions of his detention, first widely publicized by Glenn Greenwald on Salon and expanded upon by others, are now being discussed, lamented, and protested throughout the progressive blogosphere (ourselves included). Few of those taking part in the conversation hesitate to describe Manning's situation as torture.

Meanwhile, here at Solitary Watch, we've been receiving calls and emails from our modest band of readers, all of them saying more or less the same thing: We're glad Bradley Manning's treatment is getting some attention, but what about the tens of thousands of others who are languishing in solitary confinement in U.S. prisons and jails? According to available data, there are some 25,000 inmates in long-term isolation in the nation's supermax prisons, and as many as 80,000 more in solitary in other prisons and jails. Where is the outrage –even among progressives– for these forgotten souls? Where, even, is some acknowledgment of their existence?
...

Frequently, writers and readers make the point that Manning is being subjected to these conditions while he is merely accused, rather than convicted, of a crime. Perhaps they need to be introduced to the 15-year-old boy who, along with several dozen other juveniles, is being held is solitary in a jail in Harris County, Texas, while he awaits trial on a robbery charge. He is one of hundreds –if not thousands– of prisoners being held in pre-trial solitary confinement, for one reason or another, on any given day in America. Most of them lack decent legal representation, or are simply too poor to make bail.

We have also seen articles suggesting that the treatment Manning is receiving is worse than the standard for solitary confinement, since he is deprived even of a pillow or sheets for his bed. Their authors should review the case of the prisoners held in the St. Tammany Parish Jail in rural Louisiana. According to a brief by the Louisiana ACLU, "After the jail determines a prisoner is suicidal, the prisoner is stripped half-naked and placed in a 3′ x 3′ metal cage with no shoes, bed, blanket or toilet… Prisoners report they must curl up on the floor to sleep because the cages are too small to let them lie down. Guards frequently ignore repeated requests to use the bathroom, forcing some desperate people to urinate in discarded containers… People have been reportedly held in these cages for days, weeks, and months." The cells are one-fourth the size mandated by local law for caged dogs.

There is, rightly, concern over the damage being done to Manning's mental health by seven months in solitary. Seldom mentioned is the fact that an estimated one-third to one-half of the residents of America's isolation units suffer from mental illness, and solitary confinement cells have, in effect, become our new asylums. Witness the ACLU of Montana's brief on a 17-year-old mentally ill inmate who "was so traumatized by his deplorable treatment in the Montana State Prison that he twice attempted to kill himself by biting through the skin on his wrist to puncture a vein." During his ten months in solitary confinement, he was tasered, pepper sprayed, and stripped naked in view of other inmates, and "his mental health treatment consists of a prison staff member knocking on his door once a week and asking if he has any concerns."

Finally, many have argued that the nature of Manning's alleged crimes renders him a heroic political prisoner, rather than a "common" criminal. Those who take this line might want to look into the "Communications Management Units" at two federal prisons, where, according to a lawsuit filed last year by the Center for Constitutional Rights, prisoners are placed in extreme isolation "for their constitutionally protected religious beliefs, unpopular political views, or in retaliation for challenging poor treatment or other rights violations in the federal prison system." Or they might investigate the aftermath of the recent prison strike in Georgia, in which several inmates have reportedly been thrown into solitary for leading a nonviolent protest against prison conditions.

All of these cases are "exceptional," but only in that they earned the attention of some journalist or advocate. Most prisoners held solitary confinement are, by design, silent and silenced. Most of their stories–tens of thousands of them–are never told at all. And solitary confinement is now used as a disciplinary measure of first resort in prisons and jails across the country, so its use is anything but exceptional.

All across America, inmates are placed in isolation for weeks or months not only for fighting with other inmates or guards, but for being "disruptive" or disobeying orders; for being identified as a gang member (often by a prison snitch or the wrong kind of tattoo); or for having contraband, which can include not only a weapon but a joint, a cell phone, or too many postage stamps. In Virginia, a dozen Rastafarians were in solitary for more than a decade because they refused to cut their dreadlocks, in violation of the prison code. In many prisons, juveniles and rape victims are isolated "for their own protection" in conditions identical to those used for punishment. And for more serious crimes, the isolation simply becomes more extreme, and more permanent: In Louisiana, two men convicted of killing a prison guard have been in solitary confinement for 38 years.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε αναφερθεί πρόσφατα στο τσίρκο στο οποίο έχει εξελιχτεί η υπόθεση μετά το πολιτικό άσυλο στον Ασάντζ. 
Διάβαζα ότι είναι η πρωτη φορά που χώρα με δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση χορηγεί πολιτικό άσυλο σε άτομο που ισχυρίζεται ότι κινδυνέυει από τις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 20, 2012)

Επ' ευκαιρία, εδώ η χθεσινή ομιλία του Ασάνζ σε κείμενο.

Και εδώ κάποιες αντιρρήσεις και παρερμηνείες για την όλη υπόθεση, σύμφωνα με το New Statesman.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Το άρθρο με τα νομικά το είχα δει και πιο πριν και νομίζω ότι σε κάποια σημεία υπερβάλλει, όπως επισημαίνουν οι σχολιαστές και σύμφωνα με παλιότερη αρθρογραφία για το θέμα. 
Το ότι στη Σουηδία έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ΜΗΝ εκδοθεί στις ΗΠΑ απ'ό,τι στη Βρετανία είναι νομίζω βέβαιο, αλλά προφανώς προσπαθεί να γλυτώσει από κάθε είδους δικαστικό μπλέξιμο. 
Επίσης οι Αυστραλοί έχουν πει ότι του πρόσφεραν βοήθεια αλλά την αρνήθηκε. Βεβαίως δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να εμπιστεύεται τους συμπατριώτες του. 
Από την άλλη, η κυβέρνηση του Ισημερινού αλλά και η κυβέρνηση του ΗΒ είχαν προσπαθήσει να πείσουν τους Σουηδούς να γίνει η ανάκριση εξ αποστάσεως, αλλά οι Σουηδοί αρνήθηκαν. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αν τους απασχολούσε η απονομή δικαιοσύνης για τα θύματα του βιασμού οι Σουηδοί θα προχωρούσαν στην εξέτασή του δι'αντιπροσώπου ώστε να λήξει η υπόθεση όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. Και θα μπορούσαν να απαγγείλουν κατηγορίες και ίσως και να τον καταδικάσουν ερήμην, δεν είναι πρωτοφανές αυτό. Μετά θα ήταν καταζητούμενος βιαστής κι όχι φερόμενος ως βιαστής. 
Τώρα βέβαια αυτό που πέτυχε ο Ασάντζ είναι να είναι καταζητούμενος σε δύο χώρες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προσωπικά πιστέυω ότι αν τους απασχολούσε η απονομή δικαιοσύνης για τα θύματα του βιασμού οι Σουηδοί θα προχωρούσαν στην εξέτασή του δι'αντιπροσώπου ώστε να λήξει η υπόθεση όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται.


Νομίζω πως αν δεν ξέρουμε πώς λειτουργεί το νομικό τους σύστημα δεν μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε άποψη επί του δικονομικού. Μπορεί να απαγορεύεται η εξέταση «δι' αντιπροσώπου».


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Το πώς λειτουργεί η Σουηδία το λέει το άρθρο του New Statesman, που παραθέτει τα επιχειρήματα των Σουηδών που έπεισαν τους Άγγλους να τον εκδώσουν- λένε οι Σουηδοί ότι δεν τον καλούν για ανάκριση αλλά για να δικαστεί, δηλαδή τα προκαταρκτικά λίγο πολύ έχουν τελειώσει, και γι'αυτό δεν μπορούν να τον εξετάσουν από απόσταση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Διόρθωση- συμπλήρωμα στο προηγούμενο: στη σουηδική νομοθεσία προβλέπεται η εξέταση υπόπτων από απόσταση, γι'αυτό και η βρετανική και η ισημερινή (?) πλευρά το είχαν προτείνει στους Σουηδούς σαν ένδειξη καλής θέλησης για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα, οι Σουηδοί αρνήθηκαν. Λογικό μου φαίνεται, δεν θα τους πρότειναν κάτι χωρίς να μελετήσουν πρώτα αν γίνεται, τη στιγμή που σε κάθε περίπτωση είχαν τους καλύτερους νομικούς τους να προσπαθούν να βρουν άκρη. 

Κάπου αλλού διάβαζα ότι ο λόγος που συμφέρει τις ΗΠΑ να πάει στη Σουηδία ο Ασάντζ είναι ότι αν φάει μερικά χρόνια φυλακή θα τον φυλάνε οι Σουηδοί μέχρι να είναι έτοιμες οι ΗΠΑ να τον αναλάβουν, γιατί θα πρέπει πρώτα να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία εναντίον του αμερικανού που έδωσε τα στοιχεία στο Γουικιλιξ για να μπορέσουν να απαγγελθούν κατηγορίες στον Ασάντζ. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ισχύει, και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με παλιότερο δημοσίευμα της Γκάρντιαν που έλεγε ότι υπάρχει μυστικό ένταλμα για την έκδοσή του στις ΗΠΑ το οποίο θα δημοσιοποιηθεί εν καιρώ. 
Τώρα, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, το μόνο που κατάφερε είναι αν τον συλλάβουν οι Άγγλοι να φάει μερικούς μήνες φυλακή για παραβίαση των όρων της εγγύησής του. Με κίνδυνο όσο είναι στη φυλακή να κανονίσουν να τον στείλουν πακέτο στις ΗΠΑ. Δηλαδή στην ουσία μετατοπίστηκε το πρόβλημά του από τη Σουηδία στο ΗΒ. Και δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό ακόμα θα μείνει σε κατ'οίκον περιορισμό στην πρεσβεία του Ισημερινού.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

Ένα σχετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο μεταξύ άλλων και για την αλλαγή στάσης των βρετανικών ΜΜΕ σχετικά με τον Ασάντζ (από την ημέρα που έλαβε πολιτικό άσυλο έχει γίνει κοινός βιαστής και ο Ισημερινός κάτι σαν την Αργεντινή, τη μόνιμη αντίπαλο τη Βρετανίας)
Don't lose sight of why the US is out to get Julian Assange

Σχετικά με το ερώτημα της Παλάβρας περί ανάκρισης από απόσταση, το άρθρο αναφέρει ότι όχι μόνο προβλέπεται από τη Σουηδική νομοθεσία αλλά έχει εφαρμοστεί και σε περιπτώσεις σοβαρότερων κατηγοριών (υποθέτω εννοεί σε περιπτώσεις φόνου).


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2013)

Χτες έκλεισε ένας χρόνος από τότε που ο Julian Assange κατέφυγε στην πρεσβεία του Εκουαδόρ στο Λονδίνο.
(Wikipedia)
Assange lives in a small office room converted into living quarters. Visitors stated that the room is equipped with a bed, telephone, sun lamp, computer with internet connection, shower, treadmill, and small kitchenette.
In April 2013 Oliver Stone wrote:
“He lives in a tiny room with great modesty and discipline. (…) Strong mind, no sun, friends who visit, work to be done, (…) I don't think most people in the US realise how important WikiLeaks is and why Julian's case needs support. Julian Assange did much for free speech and is now being victimised by the abusers of that concept."

Police disclosed in February 2013 that, as of 31 January 2013, the full cost of keeping officers outside the embassy was estimated at £2.9 million ($4.5 million).

Να μια συνομιλία του, από τον Αύγουστο του 2011, με τον Eric Schmidt της Google και άλλους, για θέματα διαδικτυακής μαχητικής δημοσιογραφίας. (Wikileaks)


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2015)

Το βάζω εδώ γιατί έχει σχέση με τις αποκαλύψεις του Wikileaks και για να μην πέφτει η λήθη πάνω στον άνθρωπο αυτόν (τον Assange εννοώ):

Gammagroup, FinFisher (the verge)
(...)
"The commercial surveillance industry continues to operate with impunity and little moral responsibility," Carly Nyst, Legal Director for Privacy International, said in an email. "It is time for companies like Gamma to face the consequences of enabling repressive regimes through the sale of their technology."

Bill Marczak, a research fellow at CitizenLab and the co-founder of Bahrain Watch, calls FinFisher just the latest step in "productized surveillance," an approach pioneered by companies like Gamma and Milan-based Hacking Team that aims to make digital intrusion as easy and full-service as any other government technology package.

"They actually have a system that the government buys, and they get the whole package," Marczak says. "It’s not just the code itself, it’s the administration, the analysis, the support — the whole framework is provided."

That turns the same surveillance conducted by the NSA or GCHQ into a market product, available to the highest bidder with no questions asked. "The value proposition is essentially: ‘Activists in your country are giving you trouble? Well here’s a product that will allow you to turn their cellphone or computer into basically a wiretap, a surveillance tool, and you can spy on everything they do.’"


----------

